
Russian Charged with Treason Worked in Office Linked to Election Hacking - type0
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/27/world/europe/russia-hacking-us-election.html
======
bostand
> Agents arrested Mr. Mikhailov with a theatrical touch, placing a bag over
> his head in the midst of a congress of senior intelligence agency officers
> in Moscow and leading him from the room

Wow, remind me to never work for the FSB. "Bagging" was what the good old KGB
did to people accused of treason and about to disappear.

